# Fluval M Heater vs Eheim Jager Heater vs Aqueon ProHeater or ???



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

B
u
m
p


----------



## HighTech (Sep 21, 2011)

I would pick a Jager over the Fluval. Dont have any input to offer for the Aqueon. 

I own a couple Jagers and a couple Fluvals, I prefer the Jagers over the Fluvals but have not had any issues with the Fluval M series. 

However, if your going to be buying a heater, I highly suggest that you look into a Hydor ETH Inline heater if you have got a cannister filter.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a Magnum 350 canister that's also pushing through a Cerges' CO2 reactor. I'm not sure I want to put a heater post reactor and take the chance of a large CO2 bubble in the Hydor ETH Inline heater.


----------



## HighTech (Sep 21, 2011)

Well just a heads up, but the inside of a Hydor ETH is completely smooth, there are no bends or curves. It is a straight through shot.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Jager, definitely. 

I've had mine for more than 10 years, and it's still going. It even went through Oscar abuse, and is still working great.

I have no experience with the others because I have not needed another heater.


----------

